
Coronavirus: Hammer and the Dance - rubidium
https://medium.com/@tomaspueyo/coronavirus-the-hammer-and-the-dance-be9337092b56
======
RalfWausE
I think this gives us what we need at the moment the most: Hope

------
a9h74j
Possible alternate post title: Strategizing around R0 as a controlled
variable, with masks, distance, behavior etc as controlling inputs.

There is also a WH petition which goes with this, for those who believe the
conclusions make sense.

The overall proposal is a strong initial effort to get R0 well below 1, then
ongoing and/or periodic repeats of control to keep managing R0.

